

How Apple's iCould datacenter got build - sreeix
http://gigaom.com/cleantech/the-story-behind-how-apples-icloud-data-center-got-built/

======
quink
I'm just wondering what is so special about Apple that this whole thing
warranted not just this article, but a whole series of four articles on that
website...

If there was enough of an incentive to write it, then surely it must not have
been due to some Apple worship, but a genuine attempt at educating whoever is
about to read it and provide them with facts about the project and at least
leave with an impression on the reader as to why this article was both worth
writing and reading. Let's have a look and cherry-pick those special parts.

> “We almost lost it,” says the President of the Catawba County Economic
> Development group, Scott Millar, who has a background in advertising and a
> penchant for crossword puzzles.

Crossword puzzles. Surely this has some part to play yet, otherwise it would
be complete fluff.

> The site they found, off of Startown Road, is the one that years later Apple
> settled on.

Well, I guess that covered one of the five 'w's.

> In its first year of operation, the Apple data center employed 67 full time
> “badged” workers. Facebook, likewise, has 60 full-time workers for the first
> building of its two-building data center complex.

It's a random number, without any context. 67. Well, I guess that's one actual
fact.

> Still, there are a lot of indirect benefits of creating a data center
> cluster. The thousands of construction workers that built the data centers
> shopped in the local markets and ate at the local restaurants.

That's amazing. Construction project causes local area construction area
workers to buy from local markets and 'the' local restaurant.

tl;dr: Fluff piece that could have been done in 150 words. Not Hacker News
worthy. Honestly not worth reading unless you happen to be from the Catawba
Chamber of Commerce.

